

Ask HN: Does anyone know of a UK based lob.com alternative? - pmx

I&#x27;m looking for an API to print and mail letters like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lob.com&#x2F; but I&#x27;d like to use one based in the UK. Are there any nice ones out there?
======
helen842000
The printing API's that I use in the UK seem to be mostly for photos or high
quality prints.

There is www.docmail.co.uk/API/ but I've not tested their services so I can't
say if they're any good.

~~~
pmx
Thanks I'll investigate them. I had the same issue, everything I'm finding is
for printing photos onto various objects.

